# WD40 bad for brake pads?



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Guys.
Recently i rode my 2006 coiler deluxe through a bunch of mud.when i got back i hosed it down.I think my friend sprayed some WD40 on the brakes and sprockets so they wouldnt rust but i remember hearing that wd40 can be bad for brake pads.Does anybody know if wd40 is bad for brake pads?
The reason i ask is because ever since i did that my front brake seems to be not as powerful.I brought it in for a tuneup and told the guy about the issue.He pretty much told me i am crazy and thinks the brake works fine.he said it could just be the brake breaking in but it happened really suddenly.
Would a metallic break work better than a semi metallic?
Any ideas on the problem?


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

dude....get new brake pads and tell your friend not to touch your bike...that stuff is deadly!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mkrobert81 said:


> dude....get new brake pads and tell your friend not to touch your bike...that stuff is deadly!


true dat....your friend is wrong......WD or any oil on brake pads or rotors will contaminate your pads....you will need to *throughly clean *your rotors with rubbing alcohol and replace your brake pads


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> dude....get new brake pads and tell your friend not to touch your bike...that stuff is deadly!


+1

and get a new mechanic, that should have been a no brainer for him.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

yep, he killed them. you can sometimes take the pads out and sand them down a little to fix them, but that usually doesn't work either. spray some wd40 in your friend's eyes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Brake pad is bufu. Some people will tell you to torch them to burn off contaminants. It's not worth it, replace the pads, clean the rotor thoroughly.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

NEVER clean your brakes. Any rust will just come off as you brake. Also NEVER use WD40 to do anything on your bike. Use real chain lube on the cassette and chain only.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Uh... not true. You CAN clean your brakes... and it is sometimes necessary. And WD40 or PB Blaster can be used to help loosen up stuck or seized parts. WD40 can also be used to install grips.

PS... chain lube is for the chain... not the cassette. And you're supposed to wipe off the excess after it sits for a bit.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

True, but you shouldn't use WD 40 on the drive train because it just attracts dirt. I also clean my brakes occasionally, but with only soap and water.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I've said this before...WD40 stands for: Water Displacement and 40 is the IQ of people who use it on bikes.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

The Agency said:


> I've said this before...WD40 stands for: Water Displacement and 40 is the IQ of people who use it on bikes.


HAHAHAHA...:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Seriously*



mkrobert81 said:


> dude....get new brake pads and tell your friend not to touch your bike...that stuff is deadly!


WD-40 is only really good for cleaning metal internal parts before you assemble and lube them for real. WD-40 sucks as a lube, and it kinda sucks as an external cleaner, too. As a lube, it has almost zero film strength, so the metal parts just push through it to go metal to metal with ease.

Just take that can of WD-40 and hide it before somebody else messes up $40 worth of brake pads again. A little rust never hurt a brake rotor or a chain, btw.

While you're at it, keep the hose away from the bike, unless you are really careful with it. One wrong shot of water can ruin a set of pivot bearings, or a bottom bracket.

Check out the Disk Brake FAQs at the top of the brake forum page. Sometimes you can burn off the oil and bring your pads back to life. Some say baking them in a toaster oven at 500 degrees for 15 minutes is enough to burn off the oil.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

MBMSfreerider said:


> Would a metallic break work better than a semi metallic?


Pad choice is really determined to how you brake and the terrain. I run an organic in front and metallic in rear. I feel that organic pads wear faster w/ the way I brake but have more stopping power. I like the way they perform in mud and dry terrain.. but when i lived in Utah i really enjoyed how well metallic pads worked in nasty dust.

I know a lot of people that run both organic and metallic pads in front and rear. Kind of a mix of both worlds..

I've never run my brakes that way.. but they seem to be fine.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant believe your LBS mechanic doesn't know that WD40 kills brake pads. What a f*cking idiot...Never clean your pads with anything, and if you have to, only clean your rotor with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I use rubbing alcohol on the pas and the rotor with a wire brush on the pads. seems to work well for me. sometimes i use light sandpaper, like 240 grit on the rotors to freshen them up.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

actually WD40 stands for water displacement and 40 is the number of times it took the guy to get the formula down. TRUTH! Don't use wd40 on any bike worth riding...use high quality lube and bike grease.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Last time I checked, WD40 is a lubricant.

Slippery Lubricant is not good for when you WANT friction to stop you.

I think common sense is lacking in your bike mechanic. You should start doing your own maintenance. You save a lot of money, you hopefully can trust yourself with what you're doing, it just takes time and patience, a lot of patience.

Cleaning pads, quickie clean I just take Denatured Alcohol, dab it on some paper towels, and spin the rotors and just get off the grit and grime. For a more intense clean, take off your rotors and pads, clean the rotors with rubbing alcohol, and sandpaper the pads lightly. 

I still want to invent sandpaper rotors. That way, you slap on the sandpaper rotors, go for a quick spin down your driveway/street, lightly pull the brakes, and get the grit off your rotors the easy way. Not sure if this would work in the real world though.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

WD40= no good for bikes.
For cleaning brakes, i just soak the pads and rotors in isopropyll alcohol. But I don't do that often.


For the OP- replace the pads and soak/sand the rotors.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

I couldn't believe this was a serious post.

Don't clean your rotors unless you contaminate them. Clean your rotors with isopropl or acetone, and toss your old pads and start with a fresh set.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

scrwscrnnms said:


> actually WD40 stands for water displacement and 40 is the number of times it took the guy to get the formula down. TRUTH! Don't use wd40 on any bike worth riding...use high quality lube and bike grease.


Bingo!

WD-40 is the trademark of a widely used penetrating oil (cleaner, lubricant and anti-corrosive solution) spray. It was developed in 1953 by Norm Larsen (then working for the Rocket Chemical Company) to eliminate water and prevent corrosion.[1] The product is currently sold for many household uses.

*WD-40 stands for "Water Displacement, 40th attempt." Larsen was attempting to concoct a formula to prevent corrosion by displacing water, and arrived at the formula on his 40th attempt.*[1] One myth is that "WD" stands for "war department".[2]

WD-40 was first used by Convair to protect the outer skin of the Atlas missile from rust and corrosion.[1] The product first became commercially available on store shelves in San Diego in 1958.[1]


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

ok thank you so much.my mechanic didnt know that wd40 got on them so i dont know if he should of been able to tell if that was it or not.sounds like a pretty quick fix.ill go get some new pads and clean the rotor. It was my friends dad actually so my friend is not to blame. But if it was my friend i would be pissed.
Im glad that it is simple to fix.When the mechanic couldnt find it i was worried that i would have to live with it or get new brakes.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

White lightning clean streak works great for brake parts. Disolves the crud right off metal and prevents rust without fouling the pads. It's pretty much just spray alcohol as best I can tell though.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

WD-40 works great at cleaning off old sticker residue. Just thought you'd like to know that


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I just talked to a more trusted bike shop.They knew exactly what i am talking about.He said that all it should need is brake pads.He said the rotors shouldnt really need to be replaced unless ive ridden it really hard for more than a few hours. I barely rode it for an hour and that was just on the street.ill replace the rotors if replacing the pads doesnt help enough. Im also going to wash the rotors with rubbing alcohal and sand them which i am told should work.

Thanks again.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

WD 40 is bad... mmm K :nono:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

WD40 is dumb. it ruins bike parts. punch your friend and get a new mechanic


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

You might as well try to clean the pads and see if they will work. Take them off, clean them with some alcohol, then bake them in your oven (toaster oven is easier), then sand the braking surface of the pad a bit and see how it works. That is if you are poor, if not just buy new pads.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

clean rotors.

remove / replace pads.

shove them up friends a$$ that sprayed wd40 on them (do not use wd40 on friends a$$ for lube though)


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually I dissagree with you there...!!!! You SHOULD clean your brake pads occassionally just NOT with bloody WD40 and more so depending on the conditions. Just using a very light sand paper to gleen the surface taking away any ridges, pitts or embeded grit that may or may not be there. Then giving them a blow with the air gun, smack-em back on and let them groove back in-line with the rotors.



Freerider Forever said:


> I cant believe your LBS mechanic doesn't know that WD40 kills brake pads. What a f*cking idiot...Never clean your pads with anything, and if you have to, only clean your rotor with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Mwa ha ha ha...funny!!!!:thumbsup:



006_007 said:


> clean rotors.
> 
> remove / replace pads.
> 
> shove them up friends a$$ that sprayed wd40 on them (do not use wd40 on friends a$$ for lube though)


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I still want to invent sandpaper rotors. That way, you slap on the sandpaper rotors, go for a quick spin down your driveway/street, lightly pull the brakes, and get the grit off your rotors the easy way. Not sure if this would work in the real world though.


sorry, already patented by me.. If you try to go to market I will sue ur azz!
United States Patent No. 174,465


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Nick. said:


> Don't clean your rotors unless you contaminate them.


I like to contaminate my brake pads with naturally growing Bay Leaf. Gives a nice smell all day long. :thumbsup:

Got the tip from the Simpson's episode "Lemon of Troy":

Martin "Here's a tip: put a pinch of sage in your boots, and all day
long a spicy scent is your reward."


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Everybody Knows Oil Is The Best Thing Ever Made For Brakes 

INCRESES BREAKING POWER


----------



## BrooklynMachine (Sep 4, 2007)

WD40 should not touch you bike...any part of it.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

wd40 wont stop your spokes rusting,the stainless steel they are made of will stop it rusting.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Last time I checked, WD40 is a lubricant.
> 
> I still want to invent sandpaper rotors. That way, you slap on the sandpaper rotors, go for a quick spin down your driveway/street, lightly pull the brakes, and get the grit off your rotors the easy way. Not sure if this would work in the real world though.


 I use the sticky back DA paper all the time. You can use it both ways. I have a set of pads with some 220 stuck to them that I scuff the rotor with before a new pad change. Oh if you want to REALLY clean out contaminated pads use MEK (METHYL ETHYL KETONE). Not legal in some states, but REALLY works.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> WD40 can also be used to install grips.


Thats just recockulous.

Use hairspray, when it's wet it is slippery. When it dries it is sticky, and keeps your grips in place. If you put the grips on with WD40 they'll never stay on. Ever. I did it once when I was 14, before I found out the WD40 was worthless for bikes.

Except for sticker residue. Whoever said that is correct.


----------



## steez (Jul 24, 2004)

GrampBredo said:


> WD40= no good for bikes.


Actually it's good to use on your bike if you are selling the bike and want to get it clean everywhere  . Poor next guy who picks up dust all over on the frame and components, though.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

WD40 sucks for brakes. If you really want to clean and coat your brakes, use Castrol 20-50. Or even better, 80w90 gear oil or even axle grease.


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

just wondering.when i clean the rotors with isopropyl should i just use a rag and rub it on or soak it for a few hours or overnight?


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

I know i can find out but does anyone know what brake pads come stock on a 2006 coiler deluxe.It has Hayes Hydraulic HFX- Mag V7.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

rmb_mike said:
 

> WD40 sucks for brakes. If you really want to clean and coat your brakes, use Castrol 20-50. Or even better, 80w90 gear oil or even axle grease.


I thought you were serious for a second


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Kjcorley said:


> I thought you were serious for a second


:lol: 
At least you wouldn't have to worry about your rotors rusting!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> WD-40 works great at cleaning off old sticker residue. Just thought you'd like to know that


It removes crayon marks from indoor paint really well too.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*removes crayon marks*

One of the joys of Fatherhood?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dwnhlldav said:


> Thats just recockulous.
> 
> Use hairspray, when it's wet it is slippery. When it dries it is sticky, and keeps your grips in place. If you put the grips on with WD40 they'll never stay on. Ever. I did it once when I was 14, before I found out the WD40 was worthless for bikes.
> 
> Except for sticker residue. Whoever said that is correct.


I don't like to use WD40... I prefer hairspray... but WD40 and Triflow both work to get grips on.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MBMSfreerider said:


> I know i can find out but does anyone know what brake pads come stock on a 2006 coiler deluxe.It has Hayes Hydraulic HFX- Mag V7.
> Does anyone know?


Pads are specific to a caliper... not a bike... Go grab yourself some EBC, Galfer, or Koolstop pads if you want to step up the performance... if you can't tell the difference, OE Hayes pads.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

light humor: l had one of my boys at the shop one day (he was 5 at the time). The kid in the middle of my Avatar. l was off doing stuff on the computer. Jack was in the back (in the work shop area), pretending to work on bikes. He likes to take screw drivers, allen wrenches and cone wrenches to anything he can find that fits. Pretty harmless stuff... l often let him mess around on trashed bikes. So as l'm tinkerin' with the computer, l hear "hssssssssssssssssSSSsSSSSssSssSssSssssSsssssSSSSSSSsssSssSsssSssSsssSsssssSsSsssssSss". It must have gone on for at least a minute or so before it hit me what the noise was. l thought he was letting air out of tires.

*NOPE:* he was spraying a brand new bike with 3M Spray Adhesive.

I used WD40 to get the 3M off the frame...
Good thing it was only a twinky hybrid (no harm done).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

About 3 years ago, a rookie employee l hired pretty much just to build bikes pulled off a good one.
He only worked on bikes retailing at about $500 (or less). He didn't touch the pricey stuff.
After building bikes for a while, l finally caved and let him build some cool bikes.
l had one bike that came in all dusty for some reason. l told him to spray down the bike with a "tire foam" product we use *For Tires & frames *(it's sorta like Armor All).

l'm off doing something else and l hear the same noise that Jack had been making: hhhSSSHHHSSSSSSSsssssssssssSSSSSsSSSSS.... what the hell is Steve doing?
I poke my head into the shop and he has the entire bike covered in the white tire foam (including the brand new rotors). DOH!!!!!

We sprayed the bike down with hot water... nothing became of it but Steve didn't use the tire cleaner on bikes ever again.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Pads are specific to a caliper... not a bike... Go grab yourself some EBC, Galfer, or Koolstop pads if you want to step up the performance... if you can't tell the difference, OE Hayes pads.


I like rubbing alcohol. Its one of the few things that works wonders on alot of stuff. It made me pretty much hate vodka though, or at least the smell


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

WD40's main ingredient is a dissolver. Only a small part of it (like 15% or so iirc) is oil. That's why it is not a good lubricant, but still oily enough to ruin brakepads.



MBMSfreerider said:


> just wondering.when i clean the rotors with isopropyl should i just use a rag and rub it on or soak it for a few hours or overnight?


there is no "soaking" the rotors - the alcohol evaporates within seconds. Use a clean rag, soak that with alcohol and wipe the rotors with it. The alcohol will dissolve whatever grease or oil is on the rotors and the rag will remove it.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

read http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=340461


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> One of the joys of Fatherhood?


Yep. Ballpoint was much harder to remove. Fortunately, the landlord didn't notice the faint lines when we moved out.


----------

